# Can I keep this Crab with Fish ?



## nagukush (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I have an opportunity to buy this Crab - http://makemyhobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=123_179&products_id=3693

Just wanted to know if they are easy to keep and if they can be kept with Fishes. Will they bite or harm the fishes ?

Kindly guide me...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

as far as i know, they require salt and land... dont quote me though


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I bought these red crab that can do under water yet they were small like 1-2 inches from side to side. They would jump from a tall plants or from a rock when an angel fish swim by...anyway everytime I finally got the crab out of the fish, it was too late. Otto was all gone and shrimps are not even a match. So I would say no to any crab unless you are keeping it with a gold fish or something. They also cut little peices out of the plants too.


----------



## queijoman (Jun 23, 2008)

nagukush said:


> Hi Friends !
> 
> I have an opportunity to buy this Crab - http://makemyhobby.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=123_179&products_id=3693
> 
> ...


These crabs like or need to spend time out of the water, so you should have low water with sturdy plants or rocks for the to climb to get out.

Also be sure that you don't have air tubes or filter tubes leading to the topof the tank or they'll climb out and run away (to their death).


----------



## Superinc (Aug 2, 2009)

yeah, red claw crabs eat plants esp. grass roots and anubias.

wont eat fish or shrimp unless its dead/dying.

mine escaped from the 50gal , climbed inside the power filter , how,i dunno . 

put him in the 10 gal with the hood, also escaped, I think i step on him one morning.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Mine also went to live in the filter. I saw him once a month when I changed the cartridges.


----------

